# I need names for a couple fish



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I need names for a couple of my fish that are nameless and have been nameless for awhile.My new yellow VT who is almost orange and lives in the spongebob tank and my new DeT female that lives in my Sorrority tank and has taken the top spot in the pecking order.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd name the first one Tangelo. He's nice and orange. Can't think of one for the girl.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so bad with names. It took me two weeks to name Edwin and Maximus. But your orange boy is gorgeous!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Tropicana and Nella or Cleffa :3


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I had a name pop up right away for the female: Lotus (like the flower) she's so pretty!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Name the guy Patrick and the girl Sweet Pea.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe Isis for the white one.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Anaranjado for your male vt. It is spanish for orange.


----------



## ImpactWorship10 (Feb 23, 2011)

i love the color of that top one!! beautiful fish!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow thanks guys I will have to think about it now that I have lots of options lol.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I would name the orange boy daidaiiro. (japanese for orange), and the girl Shiro. (japanese for white)


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hahaha I was just thinking of the chinese name for the colors and there's no way you'd wanna go that route! Orange is juzi (jew-tzi) and white is bai (b-eye) :/ lol


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I really like Shiro! umm how do you pronounce daidaiiro.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Daidaiiro is pronounced Die-E-Die-E-ro


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would name the male Hiku. Pronounced (Hee-Koo)


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmmm for the beutiful orange Crush? Like the soda ^_^ Plus he will seem tough!! And the female (she is so pretty!!!) hmmmm... Caron. (French for pure)


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, I just had a name come to mind for your male: Creamsicle! Or Popsicle. (I had a koi named the first, a long time ago. He was very orange.)


----------

